# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Avoiding Moving While Sleeping

## ilovefrootloopz

Last night, I went to bed at about 12 AM. I put my iPod's earbuds in my ears, and put my iPod on the far side of my bed. Because I wanted to try a WBTB, I set the iPod's alarm clock to 6 AM (unlike setting my clock alarm, that wouldn't wake up the whole house), and I tried to fall asleep. I'm just guessing, but at about 12:30 AM I managed to fall asleep.

Dazed and confused, I find myself lying in my bed. I'm lying on my side now. I come to my senses, and go "SWEET IT'S 6 AM!" I look at my clock and I am immediately dissapointed. It's 7:02. I was sad, so I RC'd and a was indeed awake. I look for my iPod. It's not where I left it. I feel for it, and it's practically glued to my chest. I feel for my earbuds. They're not in my ears. The earbud wire is around my neck (unsafe, isn't it?) and the earbuds themselves were hanging from my shoulder. Dissapointed, I look at my iPod. It shows that it has been playing music for quite a while, showing that for sure the alarm went off, but my earbuds were not in my ears.

Since I have a tendency to make a whole story of a question I need to ask, what is the best possible way to prevent myself from moving so much while asleep? (In another note my dream recall sucked for the second night in a row)

----------


## Distant Clone

Do you sleep on your side, or back? I sleep on my back and find I almost always wake up in that position too. On occasion, I will spend up to two hours at a time in that same position on my back before coming out of it. I really don't think I roll over at all.

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

I usually fall sleep on my back. But, when I have the earbuds in, I ALWAYS fall asleep on back, because lying on my side with the earbuds in causes a lot of pain to my ear that is touching the pillow.

----------


## TheRedPill

Short of tying your self to your bed, there isn't much you can do about moving in your sleep (unless you take some sort of sleep medication, then maybe, but don't count on an alarm being able to wake you). As for the earbud problem; I don't wear earbuds at all, as they don't stay in and they hurt my ears when I can get them in. Try the regular muff style earphones. Generall they stay on a bit better, thoigh I don't listen to my iPod at night, I sleep on a higher bed, and prefer them not to take a fall.

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

I have cruppy earmuff like earphones, but they don't seem anymore capable of not coming off than the regular earbuds. Plus, when I set my iPod at 75% volume with the earphones it sounds the same as 25% volume with the earbuds.

I'll try the earphones tonight though, and if that fails I'll by some rope (jk)  :wink2:

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

I tried it last night. I managed to fall asleep pretty good last night, even with the bulky headphones on.
Crack Crack Crack
Thanks to a thunderstorm, I woke up at 1AM, with 4 hours until the alarm goes off. I got pissed and put my iPod away (now that I think about it, I don't know why I did that. Maybe it was because I was tired and didn't have a clear head). I fell asleep iPod-less 10 minutes later.

Arrgh every night there is a problem. Either I can't fall asleep, the earbuds can't stay in my ears.... or a thunderstorm hits  :Mad:  

Hopefully I'll have more luck tonight.

----------

